# أسماء ومعاني مسيحية باللغة الفرنسية



## Maya (13 ديسمبر 2005)

*أسماء ومعاني مسيحية باللغة الفرنسية*

*أخوتي وأخواتي في المسيح ..

أحبُ أن أقدم في هذه المشاركة معاني ومرادفات لكلمات مسيحية باللغة الفرنسية  .

الله = Dieu

يسوع المسيح = Jésus-Christ

الرب يسوع = le seigneur Jésus 

السيدة مريم العذراء = La vierge Marie  

الإنجيل = L`évangile

المعمودية = le baptême

الصليب = La croix 

القيامة = La résurrection 

المسيحية = Christianisme

الكنيسة = L`église 

تلميذ للمسيح  = apôtre 

التلاميذ الاثنيّ عشر  = les douze apôtres

مسيحي = Chrétien 
مسيحية = Chrétienne 

المدينة المقدسة = La ville sainte

أورشليم = Jérusalem 

----------------------------

وأتمنى ممن يريد أن يعرف معانٍ لكلمات أخرى أن يذكرها لتقديم ترجمتها  ، وربما من لا يجيد الفرنسية يمكن أن تفيده هذه الكلمات في البحث في الانترنيت  عن الصور المسيحية  أو المواقع المسيحية المتعددة اللغات ..*


----------



## mislolasanaoola (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أسماء ومعاني مسيحية باللغة الفرنسية*

*سلام ونعمه... شوفوا انتى عاوزين ترجمه اى كلامات للفرنسيه واكتبوها وانا تحت امركم..*
*سلام*


----------



## elnegmelaswad (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أسماء ومعاني مسيحية باللغة الفرنسية*

ايه الاخ يهودي ولا ايه الحكاية
علي العموم شكرا لتعبك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: أسماء ومعاني مسيحية باللغة الفرنسية*

*روووووووووووووووووووووعة
أشكرك أستاذتى
الرب يباركم*


----------



## الشيخ سمعة (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: أسماء ومعاني مسيحية باللغة الفرنسية*

*شكرا لك عالموضوع الرائع والمفيد 
*


----------



## النهيسى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: أسماء ومعاني مسيحية باللغة الفرنسية*

*Je vous remercie Dieu vous bénisse​*


----------

